
Ask HN: OS X (local) Time Tracker - urdnfast
i&#x27;m looking for a good time tracker app for OSX, but with the caveats that it runs locally on my machine and doesn&#x27;t require creating an account. Harvest (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.getharvest.com&#x2F;) is pretty reasonable in terms of functionality, but requires an account and an internet connection, which both seem totally unnecessary.  any ideas?<p>thanks
u
======
hboon
I keep a text file open in my text editor and set up a macro to expand `tt` to
the current time, so I end up with entries like:

    
    
      02:52 AM - 03:24 AM Plan
    
      03:25 AM - 03:37 AM ProjectX
    
      04:16 AM - 05:17 AM ProjectX P
    

At the start of a day, I rename the file to the day's date, eg. 20170605.md
and archive it. I can write scripts to figure out things like how much time I
have spent on a project over the month, years, etc. Also things like how much
time was productive (the trailing P).

------
ianox
Ultimate Time Tracker is pretty good:
[https://github.com/larose/utt](https://github.com/larose/utt)

I like the way you add a task _after_ you've finished working on it. It then
works out how long you spent on it based on the time you finished the previous
task / start of your day.

------
mozillas
Billings 3 has a time tracking feature, but I don't believe it's supported
anymore and they don't sell new licences.

A million years ago I used this [https://github.com/rburgst/time-tracker-
mac](https://github.com/rburgst/time-tracker-mac). But it hasn't really been
updated in long time [https://code.google.com/archive/p/time-tracker-
mac/downloads](https://code.google.com/archive/p/time-tracker-mac/downloads).

I haven't tried this one, but Tyme looks promising [http://tyme-
app.com/mac-2/](http://tyme-app.com/mac-2/). It seems it's a standalone app
and has a 15 day trial, so you can test it out for a while. It's also only
$18, so it's quite affordable.

------
SyneRyder
Eon could be what you're looking for. Similar to the Harvest Mac menu bar app,
except it also works offline (and doesn't have the history/calendar features
that Harvest does). You can use it without an account, or you can integrate it
with several online time tracking / invoicing services (including Harvest).

Used to be made by Fuel Collective, but it's apparently now developed by
Charlie Monroe Software:

[http://software.charliemonroe.net/eon.php](http://software.charliemonroe.net/eon.php)

------
ivm
Try ours maybe: [https://qotoqot.com/qbserve/](https://qotoqot.com/qbserve/)

It works completely offline and tracks project time automatically.

~~~
lut4rp
+1 for Qbserve. Works very well and produces lots of useful data for your
perusal.

------
bartvk
Couldn't you just use Excel or Open Office?

~~~
urdnfast
Do they have a time tracker feature? I'm looking for something where I click
"run timer" and "stop timer" and it keeps track of everything for me, as
opposed to writing down the hours manually.

~~~
jklein11
This looks like it might fit the bill.[1] Just record the start and stop
times.

Quick disclaimer though.. I have never used this for time tracking purposes.

[1] [http://www.pryor.com/blog/a-great-way-to-create-an-excel-
mic...](http://www.pryor.com/blog/a-great-way-to-create-an-excel-micro-timer/)

